# Rocky Mountain National Forest



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cameron Pass is probably the most direct one. At least from Longmont that is probably the way I would go. Lot's of stuff there, but watch out. There are some big time avalanche paths on Cameron. Stuff that kills frequently. There have already been close calls this season and someone was killed last year. Buried, located by beacon, and dug out in ten minutes, and died a week later. If you're not going out fully equiped and know how to evaluate the snow conditions, I would just drive to the 'boat. There is some very nasty deep slab instabilities in the snow pack right now. If you trigger one of those you are not going to survive it.


----------

